# Rivers Edge Hunting Club - Laurens County on Oconee River



## cddogfan1 (Apr 15, 2016)

We have 4 spots open this year. 

967 Total Acres
Oconee River is West Boundary, Mercer Creek is South Boundary, HWY 199 is East Boundary , River Bend WMA South Tract is the North Boundary.  

River Bend WMA South Tract is 1635 acres and is only hunted 10 days in the firearms season.

We hold membership to 9 members 

Pin in board system. 

14 or more Club Stands - 2 are 4x8 condos with heated, sliding glass windows, carpet etc.  Others are a mixture of try pods and 2 man ladder stands.

Typically have 8-10 food plots.  Usually plant iron clay peas, sorghum, oats, winter peas

Guest / Family Policy 
From Opening Day of Deer season to December 1st it is 1 gun/shooter per membership rule.  After Dec 1 you can have a guest hunter.

No hunting /shooting guest during Turkey Season until the month of May.

Small Game hunting is allowed and you are allowed guest then who can hunt.

Land is a mixture of River Swamp and Planted Pines almost a 50/50 split.  Good numbers on Deer, Turkey numbers are OK.  Do not have that many Hogs.  They mostly just pass through.  Squirrel and Rabbit numbers are pretty good.  We have plenty of sloughs that at times can hold good numbers of Wood Ducks.  

Bucks need to be 4 points to a side and outside the ears. 

There is a large sand bar on the river that provides good bank fishing and a recreation spot.  You can bring friends and family to use the sand bar.  

Good road and trail system through out the property.  

We have a camp site.  No power or water though.  We bring water in and use generators.  We have a 12 x 24 cabin that has a wood stove and  gas range, that we use as a cook  shed and gathering spot.  We have a port a jon that gets cleaned out and serviced regularly.  There is also a large Bar B Que smoker there.  Fire Ring too.  We typically cook there on Saturdays for Lunch during deer season.  

Dues are $1500.00 per year  Membership May 15, 2016 to May 14, 2017

PM me for more details or to set up a visit.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Still need 4 members


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Need 2 members now


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 26, 2016)

All pm's answred. Still need 2 members.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Still need 2 memebers


----------



## gizmodawg (May 3, 2016)

Can you post pics?


----------



## strike (May 5, 2016)

Do yall allow coon hunting?


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 6, 2016)

We do have one coon hunter already.  He hunts in the off season.

Only one spot left.


----------



## cddogfan1 (May 6, 2016)

Last spot has been filed.  Thanks GON  If anybody want to get on the waiting list PM me.  Thanks.


----------

